# Can a puppies coat get longer with age?



## CrazyK9Dad (Feb 6, 2016)

*Will my puppy's coat get longer with age?*

My 5 month old bicolor gsd has a very short, doberman like coat. Some even ask if she is dob mix because of the bicolor. I know her adult coat still needs to come in but I wish her hair would get a little longer. Any chance of that or is this how its going to be?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

that'll be her coat. there's a chance that around her shoulder/collar area and behind her ears may lengthen a bit.... but she appears to be single coated, making this her adult coat. how's the hair on her tail?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sometimes they get a little bushier. The tail on puppies look like little whips, but they do fill out. And then some dogs have tight short coats. I had one. He was bi-color. He shed more than all my other dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We have one like this. As mentioned already, her hair got a tad longer around her neck and her tail bushed out, but overall stayed short and tight. She does have a dense under coat and yes she sheds far more than our other 3.


----------



## CrazyK9Dad (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes she is already shedding quite a bit. Her tail, to answer your question is like a whip but appears to be getting bushier at the very tip.


----------



## the401killer (Dec 10, 2012)

My shepherd was just like your pup. Her coat changed a little since she was a puppy and is a little longer and plusher than before.
















Sent from my N817 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyK9Dad (Feb 6, 2016)

the401killer said:


> My shepherd was just like your pup. Her coat changed a little since she was a puppy and is a little longer and plusher than before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your gsd is gorgeous. My girl's coat has gotten a little longer but not much. Do you have pictures of her with the shorter coat?


----------



## the401killer (Dec 10, 2012)

This is her when she was just 9 months old.











CrazyK9Dad said:


> Your gsd is gorgeous. My girl's coat has gotten a little longer but not much. Do you have pictures of her with the shorter coat?


----------



## CrazyK9Dad (Feb 6, 2016)

the401killer said:


> This is her when she was just 9 months old.
> View attachment 373001


She looks a lot like my girl, still my girl's coat is noticeably shorter. She is 7 months now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My bi-color Onyx had a very tight coat when she was young. Now at 9 her coat is much thicker. My long coat did the same, she always had a long coat but as she aged it came in much thicker and longer.


----------



## CrazyK9Dad (Feb 6, 2016)

onyx'girl said:


> My bi-color Onyx had a very tight coat when she was young. Now at 9 her coat is much thicker. My long coat did the same, she always had a long coat but as she aged it came in much thicker and longer.


Before and after pictures?


----------



## fenny (Dec 30, 2015)

This is interesting that the sleek-coated ones tend to be bi-color or blanket back. Mine is 2 yo, and he has some puffiness at his head/neck and tail--basically where all the tan mingles with the black. His pure black areas lie very flat. It makes his head look big compared to his body, so he looks like a puppy (especially when he does his wiggly-body-ears-back greeting!).

This is a recent photo

https://flic.kr/p/HGTLK5

and he hasn't changed too much in the 6 months that we've had him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My 18 month old sable male is very sleek, he hardly has an undercoat. Even in the Winter, it wasn't real thick, though his sister who I was seeing on a weekly basis had a thicker coat. His tail is very nice and filled out, not thin as I see in some younger dogs. This was his 'Winter coat' taken early in the Spring:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

CrazyK9Dad said:


> Before and after pictures?


Onyx at 5 months and Kacie at 21 months:

Kacie at 8, her floofs are evident:


Onyx at 8:


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

CrazyK9Dad said:


> She looks a lot like my girl, still my girl's coat is noticeably shorter. She is 7 months now.


wow from those pics she does really resemble a mixed dog... maybe a dobbie or rottie mix (did you see the parents? how did they look?)

your pup looks very diff. than the ones everyone else is posting that says theirs have that same coat (yours looks awesome though im really curious as to how the parents looked)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I've yet to see anyone share a pic with the coat type of the OP's dog, which seems to have been his request.

OP, at "best" and if I'm remembering correctly, the longest your girls coat will be is like that of her bi color parent that was posted some time ago. even saying that, I really do believe that the coat you're seeing now will be what she ends up with


----------



## CrazyK9Dad (Feb 6, 2016)

Both parents were on site. She is almost identical to her mom, and doesnt resemble dad at all. Just her eyes a little. Still her coat is shorter than moms by a little. A couple of the pups looked like dad and the rest mom. But..... dad is a registered gsd with working lines and mom isnt.


----------



## CrazyK9Dad (Feb 6, 2016)

fenny said:


> This is interesting that the sleek-coated ones tend to be bi-color or blanket back. Mine is 2 yo, and he has some puffiness at his head/neck and tail--basically where all the tan mingles with the black. His pure black areas lie very flat. It makes his head look big compared to his body, so he looks like a puppy (especially when he does his wiggly-body-ears-back greeting!).
> 
> This is a recent photo
> 
> ...


My girl looks like your gsd alot. Not the coloring so much but the build and head shape.


----------



## CrazyK9Dad (Feb 6, 2016)

*Mom and "dad"*

Mom and "Dad"


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't know that's very interesting... maybe she will look the the dog in the first picture.. I cant tell if thats the mom or dad but.. yeah you have a very interesting dog... less fur less shedding so you should be happy in that regard


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Uhm, the dog looks like a Doberman/GSD cross. The breeders, can be 100% sure about the dam, but you can have litters sired by two males. If they had a Doberman scale their fence, visit in the night, then your pup could have had a different sire.

The sire looks like a West German Show Line puppy. But I don't think he is the sire. I think there was a midnight caller. Maybe a German pincher. Rott?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

could also be a Beuceron x or Kelpiex... they both have tighter coat. Kelpie coat is a bit coarser with the guard hair.


----------



## CrazyK9Dad (Feb 6, 2016)

onyx'girl said:


> could also be a Beuceron x or Kelpiex... they both have tighter coat. Kelpie coat is a bit coarser with the guard hair.


Wow! She does resemble a Kelpie! Guess I dont have a gsd after all...bummed...


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

that sucks well at least you kind of have some closure on what kind of dog is (or could be mixed with)


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

She might still be gsd, but more as god mix and not full. If you saw the mom and the rest of the puppies than you know who the mom is the actual mom, did they have any other dogs on site? She does really resemble a kelpie and could be the mom who she also kind of resembles and a kelpie.

GSDs are very popular and the "breeder" or wherever you got her probably just wanted some money and can sell full GSDs for a lot more money than kelpiex or gsdx, might have been an accident like others have said and there are two fathers or they had no idea that there was two fathers and actually thought that they were all shepherds

you have a beautiful dog even though she looks to me mixed or kelpie


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

CrazyK9Dad said:


> Wow! She does resemble a Kelpie! Guess I dont have a gsd after all...bummed...


Kelpies are great dogs... I love their athleticism and work ethic. I fostered a black Kelpie x and fell in love with him. But he had issues with men and I couldn't permanently adopt him. It broke my heart to have to let him go to another foster. Structurally they are so sound, nice tight feet, and would make a great SAR or agility dog. 
I would be pleased if I were you(as long as you didn't pay huge bucks for her) Her parents do look GSD, wonder if there was an ooops breeding while she was in heat and it is a dual sired litter?


----------



## CrazyK9Dad (Feb 6, 2016)

Its really not a big deal, she is actually amazing! My friend has a GSD her same age and she is a lot bigger and slower with that couch potato energy. The american showline type. Other dogs have a hard time keeping up with my girl. She is agile, alert , friendly to both people and dogs, protective, fast and incredibly smart she actually tries to outsmart us sometimes. I dont regret getting her from a backyard breeder, I consider myself lucky she is apart of my family.


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

I see Kelpie too, particularly that ear-to-ear grin, fabulous :wub: and great attitude on your part in just seeing what your girl can do and who she is, regardless of her breed. My best friend in Australia has a Kelpie x Jack Russell terrier. Now that's a fun girl, I love her almost as much as my GSD, but don't tell him that >


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

:smile2:This is my bicolor gsd mix with a short, tight coat....








Though he has a short coat there's still plenty of hair to vacuum. Wouldn't trade him for anything. I like gsd mixes


----------

